# car servicing



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know why cars over here require such regular service intervals??? I have a lexus is300 and the manufacturer advizes I service my car every 5000km which I see as quite excessive!!

do they use a different type of oil that requires more servicing?? What would happen if I decided not to service my car every 5000km and rather 20000km? would this be detrimental to my car?

Im not very car savvy!!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To make money! My car's due for another service next week, the last one being in July/August. 2500 Dhs before they even look at anything


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can a person not change their own oil here and maintain the receipts for parts to retain your warranty???


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Can a person not change their own oil here and maintain the receipts for parts to retain your warranty???


Warranty is void if you DIY, warranty will also be void if it states you have to service every 5000k's

Every 5000k's is due to the heat, but ist going to cause you a mechanical problem if you change the oil/filters every 10000k's / 15000k's.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

mallen79 said:


> Does anyone know why cars over here require such regular service intervals??? I have a lexus is300 and the manufacturer advizes I service my car every 5000km which I see as quite excessive!!
> 
> do they use a different type of oil that requires more servicing?? What would happen if I decided not to service my car every 5000km and rather 20000km? would this be detrimental to my car?
> 
> Im not very car savvy!!!!


Think of you car as a person with a kidney problem that needs regular dialysis. Engine oil breaks down due to heat, it also keeps all the carbon and soot deposits in suspension and prevents them from sticking on the inside of your engine ( think colestrol here ) The longer the interval between treatments the worse of the patient is. 

Dusty conditions and ambient temps of 40+ C are considered extreme duty and in fact you should, in a perfect world do oil changes at 3000kms. but 5000k is the limit. Even with the new fancy synthetic oils. Don't listen to the hogwash of good for 10k BS. 

Just remember oil is cheap but engines arn't.

As for doing oil changes here and still keeping warranty here, no way the whole point of these are keep putting money into the stealers pocket. How many car, even the well taken care of are serviced at the stealers 1km beyond when the warranty runs out.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I never heard that changing oil/filters is part of a mandatory requirement to maintain warranty....you can easily change oil yourself and that should not affect warranty.....unless it is specifically mentioned in your contract/warranty description ! 

and..I've never seen this spelt out so detailed !


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I used to work for the aforementioned dealer out here in Dubai, and whilst servicing is comparatively cheap, it is excessive. I run a Toyota 4x4 and have it serviced every 20k, and have had no problems whatsoever. With the warranty having anything done is a nightmare, and they will try every excuse to not do anything. Lucky that the cars are so reliable!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> To make money! My car's due for another service next week, the last one being in July/August. 2500 Dhs before they even look at anything


Couldn't agree more! I nearly had a heart attack when I got told the cost of the first major service for my car! One thing I find as well is that when they need to repair something that is under warranty, the dealer will try every trick in the book to convince you that there is no problem with your car!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> I never heard that changing oil/filters is part of a mandatory requirement to maintain warranty....you can easily change oil yourself and that should not affect warranty.....unless it is specifically mentioned in your contract/warranty description !
> 
> and..I've never seen this spelt out so detailed !




If due to a mechanical failure your engine blows up (Mechanical failure should be covered by a warranty) & you have been changing the oil without going to the correct dealership the warranty will be void.

They will say you have been incorrect oil, etc, etc, etc, & that the failure is down to this....MEANING YOU PAY THE BILL!

Not sure what warranty literature you have been looking at?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Exactly, you have to look at your car the wrong way here and the warranty gets nullified


----------

